# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  عاجل : ارجوا المساعدة في كتابة صيغة تزكية لتقديمها للجامعة

## نبراس

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اريد التسجيل في الجامعة الاسلامية بالمدينة ابحث عن نمودج لشهادة تزكية لان مسجد الحي الذي اسكن فيه لم يسبق لهم ان كتبوا هذه الشهادة فارجوا ممن لديه نموذج ان يزودني به في اقرب وقت فلم يبق لي الا ثلاثة ايام قبل السفر 

 بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أرجوا من له النموذج أن يفيدك ... موفق

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن الأخ الطالب.. فلان الفلاني.. من طلبة العلم الذين عرفت عنهم حسن الخلق والاجتهاد والحرص على طلب العلم والاستقامة، أحسبه كذلك والله حسيبه ولا أزكي عليه أحدًا. وإنه قد عزم على التقديم طالبًا بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية فنأمل منكم تسهيل أمره، والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه.
التوقيع:
فلان الفلاني
../.../ 1429هـ

-----------------------------------------------
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنبيه للأخ المزكِي أوالمزكَى : لابد أن يكون المزكي صادقًا في شهادته وتزكيته.

أعانك الله وسدد أمرك للخير.

----------


## تيـميــة

ما أعرفه أن لكل جامعة نموذج للتوصية ..
وقد رفعت لك نماذج توصية لكل من :
جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية
جامعة الملك فيصل
جامعة الملك سعود
جامعة الملك عبد العزيز
حمل من هنا

----------


## تيـميــة

عفوا ..
التبس علي الأمر ، ظننتك تقصد نموذج تزكية للدراسات العليا !

لعل هذه تفيدك:
حمل من هنا

----------


## نبراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بورك فيكم و جزاكم الله خيرا من كان لديه صيغة اخرى فليأتني بها و اجره على الله

----------

